# Hello from EHEIM



## EHEIM

Hello Everyone! 

How are you all? I'm an EHEIM employee in charge of getting more and more people interested and aware of EHEIM and just decided to join a few forums. This one is pretty nifty especially considering its in the GTA area and our head office is in the GMA (Montreal!).

Without making this spammish or trying to sound like we are trying to steal members, I'd like to let y'all know that EHEIM now has a blog at www.eheimblog.com and we are looking for people to get free products from EHEIM and to write reviews on them. Nope, we aren't a forum, just a blog, looking for more readers.

It's my job to find guest bloggers and people to see free products to so hit me up if you are interested 

Thanks!

EHEIM


----------



## Hitch

Welcome to the forum 

Its good that we have a representative from EHEIM.


----------



## EHEIM

Hitch said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Its good that we have a representative from EHEIM.


Glad to be here! I don't know how much time I'll have to dedicate to forums so I should active my "send email in case of a PM" option eh?

From reading the forum I see that a lot of people had questions regarding their EHEIM *impellers*, I hope they know that unless the magent is actually cracked that the impeller can be fixed by getting just new impeller *blades* that EHEIM normally covers under *warranty* as long as you have a proof of purchase!


----------



## UnderTheSea

Welcome EHEIM


----------



## shark

Welcome!!!


----------



## Riceburner

Welcome.

I just "fixed" an Eheim the other week. The magnet was fine, the impeller blades were intact. What had happened was an air stone had gotten bumped close to the intake and it took in air. It sounded pretty rough. Took everything apart and it all looked fine, but didn't pump...made noise, so it was spinning. Decided to take everything out of the canister to see if it was blocked or something. Even with an empty canister there was no water movement. Took the impeller assemble out a few times while trying to get it working. The only thing that seemed strange was that the magnet and connections to the blades moved vertically on the center spindle a bit....had about 5mm play, almost seemed like it was missing a spacer. Finally got it to work and put everything back together. Was it just that the magnet needed to be just the right vertical spot?


----------



## tom g

*hi*

welcome to the site , new to hobby would love to know more of your products 
thanks 
tom


----------



## Ciddian

Hello and welcome!  Thank you for taking the time to join ^^


----------



## EHEIM

HI Riceburner!


Is possible that the impeller bearing has separated from the magnet causing the blades not to spin.

For more info see the attached pictures.


EHEIM Tech.


----------



## wtac

Just a Q for you Eheim. I've run into issues w/3 of the "original model" autofeeders purchased this past month. They rotate half way and stick where the motor is still spinning.

I'm positive it has to do w/the mechanism not being able to handle the weight of a full hopper and struggles to rotate fully when less than a 1/4 full to empty. 

Just a heads up to possible QC/QA issues from the factory .

Now I have to go through my pile of receipts to get them exchanged as they are still under LFS/store warranty .


----------



## Riceburner

yes, there was some separation of the magnet and the blades. I pushed it together as well as the bottom end. Guess the last time was the charm as it stayed together when reassembled. So, there is some vertical play on the shaft?


----------



## EHEIM

Hi wtac,


could you please tell us what type of food you are using? (I'm guessing small pellets but just need to make sure).

Riceburner,

There is always a small play between the shaft and the impeller. But if your impeller blades were separated from the magnet, it needs to be replaced. Pushing it together or gluing it will buy you some time but it might stop working at any time.


----------



## UnderTheSea

WTAC I've had the same issue with the auto feeder even only putting a very small amount of food in the hopper.


----------



## wtac

Eheim: One w/NLS (New Life Spectrum) flake and the others NLS pellets. I've never had an issue w/them until recently. 

UTC: LOL...I know...I just don't need more things going awry


----------



## Riceburner

Ok, I'll pass on the info to the owner.


----------



## Chris S

Interesting...

Just take some of our posts here and put them on your blog, lots of eheim lovers on this forum, including myself!

Nice to have you here, hope you check in now and again.


----------



## Y2KGT

Hey Eheim,
Perhaps you can help me. I have an Ecco 2236 filter that was working great for approximately 6 months however I noticed that the flow had reduced substantially so I took it appart to clean it. I inspected every part and cleaned it as I do all my Eheims (I have 5) and when I plugged it back in it worked like new. Unfortunately the next day I noticed that once again the flow was not good and I could hear a rattle coming from the filter. I took it appart again however this time when I put it back together nothing changed.
I went to my LFS and ordered a new impeller however they're on backorder till early August. I've contacted a number of online retailers however the only one that will even order this impeller for me is Big Als Online and they told me the same thing with regards to the backorder situation. I tried to contact eheimparts.com however to date have had no reply.
Is there any advice that you can provide? I don't want to have to buy a new filter however I can't afford to lose my fish either.
--
Thanks...Paul


----------



## Platypus

Hey Eheim welcome to the site. I didn't know Eheim would have a representative.

Maybe you could hook us up with some freebies


----------



## EHEIM

Hi Paul,


If you are having a weak flow, ensure that the carbon pad has been removed.

Also inspect the impeller blades. Is very rare that you need to replace the entire impeller. If you are missing blades, We can send you a set of replacement blades fpr your 2236 at no charge.


----------



## ar1_pyroboy

*EHEIM Jager Heater*

I recently purchased a new EHEIM Jager heater and at first I had a bit of a problem with it. The knob to adjust the temp is way to hard to turn, but now that I am use to it, I must say I really like it. It's better than my crappy Elite heater that came with my aquarium. I recommended this heater to my friend and he went out and bought two of them. I have yet to hear a complaint lol. I am interested in an EHEIM canister filter for my 50 gal but I'll have to wait till I can afford that .


----------



## Bebu

Welcome EHEIM! 

I too am new to this forum. I am also recently new to canister filters; more specifically, your 2213. Very impressed so far. I have been using HOB's for 15 years, and I wish I was introduced to your canisters earlier!  

I will check out your site soon! 

Cheers!


----------



## bigfishy

Welcome! 

Any ways to improve the filter or lower their prices???

I really dislike those classic eheim filter 2213, 2215, 2217, because they have a LARGE basket, if you want to clean or clear something in the bottom, you have to dump out everything (it can be messy)

The PRO series filter have individual compartment, but they cost A LOT ($400+)

As a consumer like me, I rather buy a fluval fx5 or a rena xp4... Cheaper in price and have the same components (separate compartment) 

That just my opinion ^^


----------



## blossom112

I was an eheim fan untill today ...........the darn quick disconnect snapped at the threads grrrrrrrrrr
this is my 4th eheim looks like it will be my last fluval here I come ...
im sooo not happy today 



nothing personal ....


A big welcome to the forum!!!!
im sure you will like it here !!


----------



## matti2uude

I had problems with the quick disconnects leaking I even changed the o-ring but couldn't get it to stop. I hooked the hose directly to the filter without the disconnect to get it to stop, which is a real pain in the a$$.


----------



## blossom112

im thinking doing the same thing .....
I was going to call eheim today but im still too angry so ill wait till i calm down a bit ......its a pain cause now i have to wait longer for better filtration on my discus tank grrrrrr


----------

